# Report: Amazon To Add NFL Broadcast on Black Friday in 2023



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

This has been mentioned elsewhere on this board, but it's reportedly closer to reality that Amazon Prime will broadcast a NFL game on Black Friday, beginning in 2023.

This has been stirring in the rumor mill since April, but new reports from John Ourand state with some added confidence that it's coming. According to the report, the cost of the game would be between $70-100 million, on top of the cost for the Thursday Night Football package.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There's so much NCAA football on Black Friday, I'm not sure I see the point.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> This has been mentioned elsewhere on this board, but it's reportedly closer to reality that Amazon Prime will broadcast a NFL game on Black Friday, beginning in 2023.
> 
> This has been stirring in the rumor mill since April, but new reports from John Ourand state with some added confidence that it's coming. According to the report, the cost of the game would be between $70-100 million, on top of the cost for the Thursday Night Football package.


Sports on these streaming sites without a proper remote are hard to watch. I have tried the ATVs and Cubes, and the remotes don't work well compared to the D* remotes. The best way I've found is with the D* Stream Osprey remote. You still don't have a 30-second click ahead, but the FF and RR functions are usable. Of course, that means you have to subscribe to the streaming service.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> There's so much NCAA football on Black Friday, I'm not sure I see the point.


This is a thread about the NFL. See the point?


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Rich said:


> Sports on these streaming sites without a proper remote are hard to watch. I have tried the ATVs and Cubes, and the remotes don't work well compared to the D* remotes. The best way I've found is with the D* Stream Osprey remote. You still don't have a 30-second click ahead, but the FF and RR functions are usable. Of course, that means you have to subscribe to the streaming service.


I won't attempt to discredit what you've said. You've explained how you prefer to watch sports in past threads, and I know time shifting is a big part of that for you. That 30-second jump that so many covet simply isn't as big of a deal to me. I know how to operate the ATV remote where it feels comfortable and swift enough for me, and maybe I've been without D* long enough that I don't remember life with it.

That being said, there's room for improvement on all fronts with sports streaming in regards to replicating a more traditional satellite/cable experience where those that are hesitant about it would feel more comfortable about dipping their toe in the streaming water.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rich said:


> Sports on these streaming sites without a proper remote are hard to watch. I have tried the ATVs and Cubes, and the remotes don't work well compared to the D* remotes. The best way I've found is with the D* Stream Osprey remote. You still don't have a 30-second click ahead, but the FF and RR functions are usable. Of course, that means you have to subscribe to the streaming service.


How is baseball on streaming without MLB EI? Are you using MLB-TV?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> This is a thread about the NFL. See the point?


I do, but are there really that many NFL followers that don't also watch NCAA games? It isn't like there are a ton of NFL games and they need to raid one more from NFLST.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> How is baseball on streaming without MLB EI? Are you using MLB-TV?


Almost every Friday night the Yankees are on Amazon Prime and navigating that with an ATV is brutal. And then there are the games on the Apple app that limits navigation to the point where it's almost impossible to enjoy the game. By next year we'll be searching all over the net looking for games.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> By next year we'll be searching all over the net looking for games.


Unless Amazon is the winning bidder. That would theoretically tie them up with both NFLST and TNF.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

harsh said:


> Unless Amazon is the winning bidder. That would theoretically tie them up with both NFLST and TNF.


He was talking about baseball games.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> Almost every Friday night the Yankees are on Amazon Prime and navigating that with an ATV is brutal. And then there are the games on the Apple app that limits navigation to the point where it's almost impossible to enjoy the game. By next year we'll be searching all over the net looking for games.


Last night's Yankees game was on the Amazon Prime app. Sorta. I tried using the Osprey remote with the D* streaming box, and I could not keep the game on for any amount of time. All I got was a buffering icon going round and round. Then, I tried using an ATV, but that kept kicking me out too. Something was wrong on Amazon's side. I gave up and asked Google who won the game. I understand why these games are on streaming platforms but wouldn't you think they could have made an attempt to work out all the glitches before putting it out? If you can't navigate thru a game, what's the point?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> He was talking about baseball games.


The concept of context can be difficult for some of us.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

The new theme for Prime Video Thursday Night Football.
Cool music and video, and give them credit for hiring a very accomplished composer.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It is official now.

NFL announces Black Friday game in 2023


----------

